# wo kann ich ABGENUTZTE DRACHENSCHUPPEN farmen



## alexja (24. Oktober 2007)

heyho




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aaaaalso, ich brauch dringend ne antwort. wo kann ich denn *abgenutzte drachenschuppen * farmen..bzw welche mobs wo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin ja bald am verzweifeln

freu mich auf antworten

vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (24. Oktober 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8165

man beachte den Karteireiter "gekürschnert von"


----------



## alexja (24. Oktober 2007)

vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (19. Februar 2008)

In der brennende Steppe.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ne Menge abgenutze Drachenschuppen im Versunkenden Tempel gekürchnert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Jepp, im Tempel gibt es viele. Wo man auch gut welche bekommen kann ist in Winterquell. Etwas südlich befindet sich ein Ort wo 55 Elite Drachen rumlaufen. Keine Ahnung ob du das alleine packst, kenn dein Level ja nicht. Aber die droppen auch so gerne mal einiges an Geld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, wenn alle Stricke reißen, findest du sicher mal welche im AH.


----------



## Morphes (6. November 2008)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Menge abgenutze Drachenschuppen im Versunkenden Tempel gekürchnert^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da habe ich meine auch her bekommen, und später dann doch wieder die Spezialisierung geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

